

China in Africa: how Sam Pa became the middleman - rdcasey
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/308a133a-1db8-11e4-b927-00144feabdc0.html#axzz39uFFUYxu

======
l33tbro
The Chinese have also brought their ghost cities along. There was a CNN thing
done a couple of years ago about this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8HyDGCNxpo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8HyDGCNxpo)

~~~
swuecho
you should read the comments in the link you provide.

------
bofussing
The Economist did a similar story 3 years ago

[http://www.economist.com/node/21525847](http://www.economist.com/node/21525847)

------
jonathanyc
Can't read because of a paywall.

